# scary boat chase....!



## jeff912

on monday my buddys and i where out for a day of tubeing and fishing on his 16 foot alum boat. we stopped to fish the 3 mile bridge, when a boat was headed full speed at us so we guned it and went foward a few feet. the boat stopped a few feet away and the man driving it started yelling and screaming at us about us steeling his crab traps. we dident even have a line in the water yet and we had 4 people on the boat me my brother and his buddy and my buddy as well as 2 tubes for lounging on.so we got scared and put the hammer down, but he was hot on on our tail he threatened to hit us with his boat and sink us along with a few other cuss words. eventually he just turned away and went out of sight. later we saw him again at the boat ramp and he was still starting crap so my 20 year old brother who is 6 foot 5 got in his face and almost dropped the fat Mexican on his ugly head. if anyone has an encounter with this man please call the authorities we had no vhf so we where outa luck but he was a big problem and destroyed our day of fishing. we need help to stop people like this he was in a small 20 foot cabin cruiser with a 70 hp outboard around the 3mile bridge area. Does this happen often?


----------



## Realtor

did you have a chance to write down his hull numbers? Report it to the police? first "Boat Chase" i have heard about.


----------



## jeff912

no they where to faded that was the first thing we tryed to do we where pretty scared...well i was.


----------



## chicon monster

Did you launch from sanders beach.


----------



## jeff912

17th street Pensacola.


----------



## The Pitt

its legal to open carry a firearm while fishing... just sayin


----------



## aroundthehorn

I would have called the FWC, 911/ECSD, and the CG for you if I had been there. I've never seen anything like that happen and don't care to.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

The Pitt said:


> its legal to open carry a firearm while fishing... just sayin


Florida is in not an open carry state. Open carry on a boat or on the bank you are in violation of Florida law. The only time Florida law allows any type of open carry is when engaging in target shooting.


----------



## PompNewbie

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Florida is in not an open carry state. Open carry on a boat or on the bank you are in violation of Florida law. The only time Florida law allows any type of open carry is when engaging in target shooting.


Negative.. it is legal in the state of florida to open carry when fishing

*You are limited while open carrying your legally purchased handgun in the fine state of Florida. This is covered under Florida Statute FS 790.053. There are exceptions to the statute. It is legal to open carry when hunting, fishing, trapping, and while at work. This is covered under FS 790.25(3)(h), (j) and (k). "Anyone, while fishing, camping, or hunting....or while going to, or coming from fishing, camping, or hunting is exempt from the prohibition on open carry."*


----------



## The Pitt

PompNewbie said:


> Negative.. it is legal in the state of florida to open carry when fishing
> 
> *You are limited while open carrying your legally purchased handgun in the fine state of Florida. This is covered under Florida Statute FS 790.053. There are exceptions to the statute. It is legal to open carry when hunting, fishing, trapping, and while at work. This is covered under FS 790.25(3)(h), (j) and (k). "Anyone, while fishing, camping, or hunting....or while going to, or coming from fishing, camping, or hunting is exempt from the prohibition on open carry."*



Thanks I was looking for the statute but it's a pita from a phone.


----------



## Kenton

Not trying to derail this thread, just want to ask a question. Mullet Hunter, aren't you a Law Enforcement Officer? I find it somewhat disturbing that the local police might not know the state laws if i am ever stopped and am within my rights, but they do not know it.

http://www.open-carry.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=2


----------



## PompNewbie

NP Pitt.. Now having said that while it is legal for you to OC while engaging in fishing it is not always advisable.. I have OC before when fishing offshore 18 miles out on the chance I hung a shark that decided to get.. out of hand. Walking around at the boat launch while carrying you can be sure you might end up explaining your "Rights" to any LEO who happened to be there or who might be called as a result of you doing so. Just make sure you can quote the Florida Statue governing said rights in case you do have the occasion to explain yourself.


----------



## The Pitt

I wouldn't do it either in a public area but it is legal. I would rather keep concealed. No sense in drawing attention to yourself.

Had I been in the same situation I would have stood my ground and talked it out. The aggressor should have realized that maybe he was falsely accusing the op. Unless the op isn't telling the whole story....


----------



## PompNewbie

If I was the OP I would have called 911 and let the punk follow me to the boat launch and a set of shiny new bracelets


----------



## Kenton

I would have pretended i was a pirate, boarded, then pillaged and plundered his vessel. After that he would have been keel hulled. ARRRGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn

I carry a blunderbuss and a saber on my boat for situations like this.

Edit: There really are some crazy stories and threads that pop up on here.


----------



## Rover2cool

Should of just decked him... Theres four of you.


----------



## leeprice72

So a 20 ft cabin cruiser with a 70 was chasing you? Could not have been much of a chase. YOu could have out ran him while pulling your tube. Use a cell phone and call the fwc next time they will help him out.


----------



## oysterman

Wirelessly posted

Sounds afly afly fishie...a short Mexican going ballistic on 4 prime ********, than scaring them shirtless and made them run wit there legs between there legs. And than chasing them, what ever has possessed Mr. OLAH. and 4 innocent guys with no cell phone to call authorities, then taco catches them again at the boat ramp, I wonder who exactly was wronged...


----------



## mitchell master

reading this has made me hungry i think ill get some crabs for lunch.which way did you say he came from. jiust kidding you did the right thing better to avoid a nut like that while on the water with that many people on the boat.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

maybe it was zimmerman, out of jail, thats why i have a sig with extra clip in boat.never go fishing without, dont run, makes you look guilty. stand your ground, if u live you will win out


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*my new gun*


----------



## wackydaddy

Kenton said:


> Not trying to derail this thread, just want to ask a question. Mullet Hunter, aren't you a Law Enforcement Officer? I find it somewhat disturbing that the local police might not know the state laws if i am ever stopped and am within my rights, but they do not know it.
> 
> http://www.open-carry.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=2


 That's awesome, I think that's the 2nd or 3rd time he's been completely wrong. He recently gave me his address and told me I should show up to handle business, I kindly denied to give him what he deserves cause all he would do is call some more crooked cop friends who have no knowledge of all of the state laws. Not to mention all Mullet Hunter does is harass people thinking he is doing justice, why he narrows in on specific people nobody knows, he should spend more time reading up on the laws.


----------



## TURTLE

wackydaddy said:


> That's awesome, I think that's the 2nd or 3rd time he's been completely wrong. He recently gave me his address and told me I should show up to handle business, I kindly denied to give him what he deserves cause all he would do is call some more crooked cop friends who have no knowledge of all of the state laws. Not to mention all Mullet Hunter does is harass people thinking he is doing justice, why he narrows in on specific people nobody knows, he should spend more time reading up on the laws.


*Or on the West side apparently. I got no Dog in this fight , just say'n west side is jacked up.*


----------



## NoMoSurf

What about CC carry on a boat? Legal in FL? I know that FL will recognize other state's CC permit. But what about carry on a vessel?


----------



## bjones20

Nooo, the law enforcement know every thing.


----------



## Sleestac

PompNewbie said:


> Negative.. it is legal in the state of florida to open carry when fishing
> 
> *You are limited while open carrying your legally purchased handgun in the fine state of Florida. This is covered under Florida Statute FS 790.053. There are exceptions to the statute. It is legal to open carry when hunting, fishing, trapping, and while at work. This is covered under FS 790.25(3)(h), (j) and (k). "Anyone, while fishing, camping, or hunting....or while going to, or coming from fishing, camping, or hunting is exempt from the prohibition on open carry."*


I think the intent on this statute is for folks doing these activities in a rural type environment. I encountered a gentleman in my jurisdiction who was open carrying on a public dock. He told me statute, I looked it up and saw he was correct. I told him I interpreted it as a rural area and not on a public dock in the middle of a city. He agreed with me and concealed it for which he had a CCW permit.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

Sleestac said:


> I think the intent on this statute is for folks doing these activities in a rural type environment. I encountered a gentleman in my jurisdiction who was open carrying on a public dock. He told me statute, I looked it up and saw he was correct. I told him I interpreted it as a rural area and not on a public dock in the middle of a city. He agreed with me and concealed it for which he had a CCW permit.


 
Therein lies the problem. Nowhere in that statute does it say that it's illegal to carry on a public dock in a city. He was fishing and was abiding by the law. He shouldn't have been told to or agreed to conceal it. Would you have arrested him had he not concealed it and carried on fishing?


----------



## Sleestac

kidsoncoffee said:


> Therein lies the problem. Nowhere in that statute does it say that it's illegal to carry on a public dock in a city. He was fishing and was abiding by the law. He shouldn't have been told to or agreed to conceal it. Would you have arrested him had he not concealed it and carried on fishing?


You are right it doesn't. But the actual statue mentions expeditions. Like I said I "interpreted" it as an expedition being that rural trip. I did not tell the gentleman that is what it meant, but how I read it. He agreed as well and said that does make sense. The statute mentions you can open carry to and from a fishing expedition. So by that a person could walk from their house across town through neiborhoods to go fishing? Don't think so, but that's my interpretation of it.


----------



## boatnbob

*Target practice*

I was thinking that it would have been nifty to have him pursue you along the fishing portion of the 3 mile bridge fishing pier. The talented pier guys could have helped you with target practice of chunking lead at him! :thumbsup: 

The delima would have been which boat to cast at though. Now pier guys, don't get upset, just having a little fun with your talent for being able to cast long distances!

Glad the event turned out with no innocent guys being hurt or arrested. Some people just suck (bad guy). 

Cheers,

Boatnbob


----------



## Breeze

So going by the statute, I can legally open carry while fishing on 3 mile bridge pier, or any other pier for that matter... right? And I can open carry while traveling to the pier and heading home from the pier, right? Dont need to open carry cause I got a cc permit, but just want to make sure I am reading it right..... Is having fishing gear in the back of the truck proof enough that you are going or coming from fishing?


----------



## Goldigger

I do not feel Expedtion means rural, I think that the terminology is different to all because i live in a rural area and consider going to a ramp like Sanders beach would be an Expedition. I do not think that would hold water before a judge. I agree I did not know you could open carry in this situation. I personally would rather conceal all the time. I had rather surprise someone if I had too. Sounds like the guy chasing these guys was just a jerk, he should be careful because there are a lot of short fuses out here today with economy, money tight, fishing quotas And OBAMA COMMANDER IN CHIEF


----------



## devinsdad

Just to add my .02: A friend of mine who is a deputy here in Escambia Co has stated there are those that open carry with a roll of mono and a hook in their pocket stating they were walking to/from a fishing spot.
Nothing he could do about it.


----------



## florabamaboy

*Open Carry*

I'm not defending anyone here. However If you were caught openly carrying, regardless if you were actually traveling to or from a fishing expedition, an arrest would be made. The specifics of your ordeal unfortunately would be left up to the courts to decide. I truly think that MulletHunter was just being realistic in what LEO's in general are taught via FDLE standards. I don't care if you had that particular statute stapled to your forehead, click click double lock double lock and watch your head. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

florabamaboy said:


> I'm not defending anyone here. However If you were caught openly carrying, regardless if you were actually traveling to or from a fishing expedition, an arrest would be made. The specifics of your ordeal unfortunately would be left up to the courts to decide. I truly think that MulletHunter was just being realistic in what LEO's in general are taught via FDLE standards. I don't care if you had that particular statute stapled to your forehead, click click double lock double lock and watch your head. :thumbsup:


 
So you are saying leo's are taught by FDLE.


----------



## florabamaboy

What I am stating is that ALL law enforcement officers are trained by F.D.L.E. certified training instructors, that are mandated not to deviate from the curriculum put together by F.D.L.E.:thumbsup:


----------



## Starlifter

Not to get into who's right or wrong, but as a blurb for clarification purposes, I just looked up the 2011 Florida Statute, and it no where says a fishing expedition; and expedition in the statute in question is mentioned when referring to a "lawful hunting expedition."

*CHAPTER 790 - WEAPONS AND FIREARMS*
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes/index.cfm?App_mode=Display_Statute&Search_String=&URL=0700-0799/0790/Sections/0790.25.html​
790.25 Lawful ownership, possession, and use of firearms and other weapons.—(3) LAWFUL USES.—_The provisions of ss. 790.053 and 790.06 do not apply in the following instances, and, despite such sections, it is lawful for the following persons to own, possess, and lawfully use firearms and other weapons, ammunition, and supplies for lawful purposes:_
*(h) A person engaged in fishing, camping, or lawful hunting or going to or returning from a fishing, camping, or lawful hunting expedition;*​(4) CONSTRUCTION.—_This act shall be liberally construed to carry out the declaration of policy herein and in favor of the constitutional right to keep and bear arms for lawful purposes. This act is supplemental and additional to existing rights to bear arms now guaranteed by law and decisions of the courts of Florida, and nothing herein shall impair or diminish any of such rights. This act shall supersede any law, ordinance, or regulation in conflict herewith._​
790.06 License to carry concealed weapon or firearm.—

790.053 Open carrying of weapons.—(1) _Except as otherwise provided by law...._​
Nevertheless, now who hasn't learned already that obviously anyone with a badge is the "law," and not one's to enforce the actual law; so they are the judge, jury, and prosecution all wrapped into one. It is getting rarer and rarer these days to find an officer of the law that is going to uphold the actual law versus the one he or she makes up on the fly to suit their own agenda.


----------



## BuckWild

I'm not an English major, but I think that the use of commas in fishing, camping, or lawful hunting- means that "Expedition" is tied to all 3 of the activities, as in Fishing Expedition, Camping Expedition and Lawful Hunting Expedition  I can't remember what this is called when you combine the terms.



Starlifter said:


> Not to get into who's right or wrong, but as a blurb for clarification purposes, I just looked up the 2011 Florida Statute, and it no where says a fishing expedition; and expedition in the statute in question is mentioned when referring to a "lawful hunting expedition."
> 
> *CHAPTER 790 - WEAPONS AND FIREARMS*
> http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ing=&URL=0700-0799/0790/Sections/0790.25.html​
> 790.25 Lawful ownership, possession, and use of firearms and other weapons.—(3) LAWFUL USES.—_The provisions of ss. 790.053 and 790.06 do not apply in the following instances, and, despite such sections, it is lawful for the following persons to own, possess, and lawfully use firearms and other weapons, ammunition, and supplies for lawful purposes:_*(h) A person engaged in fishing, camping, or lawful hunting or going to or returning from a fishing, camping, or lawful hunting expedition;*​(4) CONSTRUCTION.—_This act shall be liberally construed to carry out the declaration of policy herein and in favor of the constitutional right to keep and bear arms for lawful purposes. This act is supplemental and additional to existing rights to bear arms now guaranteed by law and decisions of the courts of Florida, and nothing herein shall impair or diminish any of such rights. This act shall supersede any law, ordinance, or regulation in conflict herewith._​790.06 License to carry concealed weapon or firearm.—
> 
> 790.053 Open carrying of weapons.—(1) _Except as otherwise provided by law...._​Nevertheless, now who hasn't learned already that obviously anyone with a badge is the "law," and not one's to enforce the actual law; so they are the judge, jury, and prosecution all wrapped into one. It is getting rarer and rarer these days to find an officer of the law that is going to uphold the actual law versus the one he or she makes up on the fly to suit their own agenda.


----------



## florabamaboy

[

Nevertheless, now who hasn't learned already that obviously anyone with a badge is the "law," and not one's to enforce the actual law; so they are the judge, jury, and prosecution all wrapped into one. It is getting rarer and rarer these days to find an officer of the law that is going to uphold the actual law versus the one he or she makes up on the fly to suit their own agenda.[/QUOTE]


So now we are allowed to"make up on the fly" our own laws? Damn I must have missed that memo.


----------



## stevesmi

a little excitement in an otherwise dull day. 

why not just tell the fat guy that it wasn't you and you are just tubing and just got there? apparently either something crabby was going on or you happened to be at the wrong place at the wrong time. unless the guy SAW you stealing it not sure why he would go nuts like that over something so silly. should have gotten back to your car and called the cops and let them come out there and investigate it.


----------



## swiss

> A person engaged in fishing, camping, or lawful hunting *or* going to or returning from a fishing, camping, or lawful hunting expedition;


Added some emphasis to the above "or" in that quote. 

"Fishing, camping, or lawful hunting" is one group of activities.

"Going to or returning from a fishing, camping, or lawful hunting expedition" is a separate group of activities. 

Expedition is not implied to the first group of activities, hence the conjugation "or" separating the two groups of activities.

And just because someone has a badge, doesn't mean they can't be wrong. Sure, the officer may arrest you, but the case would be dismissed with prejudice. You are also under no obligation to follow an officer's commands unless it is a lawful order. Of course you are playing with fire on this one unless you are 100% certain of the statutes for your particular situation.


----------



## knot @ Work

I have a CC permit in Alabama and thought florida will honor the same.
Fishing or driving or just passing through. I thought that included off shore fishing.. 
Is this wromg in my thinking...


----------



## hubbyandwife

A spool of mono and a hook???? An obvious attempt to try and start some crap. Doesn't anyone use common sense anymore? Just because something is legal doesn't mean its always the best thing to do.


----------



## stevesmi

dealt with this same situation yesterday. i was on foot, the asshole was in his car. and like a coward he kept on driving. what can you do besides get the numbers off the boat/car and report them to the cops. i doubt anything will happen to them though, but maybe getting a call or visit from the cops will scare them into being less dickish.


----------

